# Is it too cold for my 8 week old chicks?



## Sweat_and_Smile (Feb 8, 2018)

I live in Texas and its getting down to 37 tonight. Don't laugh, but for us that is cold and its very humid here, so the cold feels so much worse. I just transitioned my chicks to the coop last week, but I'm worried about them tonight. They are in a corner of the coop that is hard to reach and they are all piled up together like puppies to sleep. Think they'll be ok? I have 2 cochins, 1 brahma, 1 Easter Egger, 1 Sussex and 1 Silkie.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think it's a bit too cold for them. Can you hang a heat lamp?


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

I put my chicks out same age in 15 degree weather but they had a heat lamp


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Huddling together means they are cold. Either add a heat source or bring them back in. If you dont they will die


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ditto what Maryellen said.


----------

